# Weird pain...ovulation, implantation, menstruation or gas?



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, I had a rhyme going on there









First post in the fertility forum!







When I was TTC, I was on another site.

I took a hpt last week, just because I'm bf'ing and it's been a while since my last (and first) PPAF. Just to be sure. DH and I use condoms, he's getting fixed on the 23rd.

Yesterday, I had an odd pain/cramp around the area of my left ovary, but it could have been gas. Then the pain moved around the area of my uterus. But it also felt a little gas like with little painful pin prick twinges. I never passed gas from it









My first PPAF start on Dec 24. I'm not charting, don't get enough sleep. I'll test on monday just to be sure. It's starting to bug me! Any ideas, psychic premonitions, anything?


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like ovulation pain.

I felt implantation with ds -- it was a tiny little pinch, and I just _knew_. Nothing gas-like about it for me.









Hope you get the result you are looking for on Monday!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I agree sounds like O pain to me.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like O pain to me, too.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyswenn* 

I felt implantation with ds -- it was a tiny little pinch, and I just _knew_. Nothing gas-like about it for me.










Yeah me too. I even remember when I was with my daughter's pregnancy when that happened!


----------

